
Everybody lies: how Google search reveals our darkest secrets (2017) - freddyym
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/09/everybody-lies-how-google-reveals-darkest-secrets-seth-stephens-davidowitz
======
ksaj
A small part of me is skeptical about the conclusion that the author's friends
weren't actually being kept awake from concern about Trump or the Muslim ban
because their Google searches were about work, etc.

While they might be concerned also about work, very often when people are kept
awake by things they are worried about, they pass time focusing on something
that is anything _but_ what they are concerned about, and then go back to bed
with their mind on whatever different topic than the concern that was keeping
them awake.

I don't think he is wrong, per se. But the conclusions might be skewed by a
bias of his own.

